

New Data on How Much Money App Developers Are Making - flaviuss
http://blog.mobiversal.com/app-developers-revenue.html

======
Toadsoup
Personally I thought it was going to be skewed a lot more towards the top
developers. It looks like there is a lot more success based on the numbers. I
found it somewhat motivational as I enter into iOS.

That said, I'm looking to supplement my current income rather than replace it.

